# Praga



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

Praga oil painting 50 x 70 https://www.facebook.com/marcelloagostinellipaintwordpresscom/?fref=ts


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful painting. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nicely done. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think Marcello is new.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

just said:


> I don't think Marcello is new.


Oooops! :vs_blush:


----------



## Marcello (Jan 16, 2016)

No new...I have 38 years old!


----------



## Daniel Benyayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice painting.......


----------

